# Who here is a Nubber?



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

I am not sure if that is a word but who here is a Nubber?

This past weekend I found myself enjoying a Cohiba Robusto and I got near the end and was thinking I just did not want it to end, needed a little more.

I remember somebody talking about corn holders and ran in the house and got one. It worked great, I have been using it ever since. My wife says it looks foolish but I am in my own back yard and allowed to do that I think.

Anyone else do this?

How long until I buy a pipe so I can smoke the whole thing?

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I only nub them my brother if they are worth nubbin! No time for mediocre cigars! Peace!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I only nub them my brother if they are worth nubbin! No time for mediocre cigars! Peace!


Thanks for the response Tony. Curious what nubbable cigars are to you? I am guessing maybe not a Party Short but maybe a Regional relase?

tony


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm guilty that's why i bought this cutter because that poker on the left works great. I don't nub 'em all but it does happen often.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Thanks for the response Tony. Curious what nubbable cigars are to you? I am guessing maybe not a Party Short but maybe a Regional relase?
> 
> tony


Actually to me the Partagas short is nubbed more frequently than any other! It is a true staple in my humidors that i would recommend to all! Nubbable cigars to me are cigars that deliver a tremendous amount of either flavor, Complexity, or depth!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm with Tony here, if they are worth it, ill burn my lips for them but if not, no way


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

when its worth it

maybe 1 in 5 cigars

but never use a tool, just smoke carefully.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

<raises hand>

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/1003537r.jpg/

Since I stole this from the silverware drawer, I use it more often than not...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are great.
> 
> ...


There are several utensils that one can use to "nub" their cigars and as Tony said...we only 'nub' cigars that are worth it. I would hope that you are allowed to do what you think else that can make for some interesting conversations in your home.:jaw:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> There are several utensils that one can use to "nub" their cigars and as Tony said...we only 'nub' cigars that are worth it. I would hope that you are allowed to do what you think else that can make for some interesting conversations in your home.:jaw:


Gary is a class act we burn our fingers while he has the perfect tools!
Sorry my friend don't mean to put you on the spot!
But can you do a friend a favor and post pictures of some of those gorgeous tools!
I think the frequenters of the Habano's forums would love to see them!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*Nubbin's just the first step!..:wink:..

Every CC I've had but One, (8) has made me a COBBER!* :laugh:










*I Want It All!! *


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gary is a class act we burn our fingers while he has the perfect tools!
> Sorry my friend don't mean to put you on the spot!
> But can you do a friend a favor and post pictures of some of those gorgeous tools!
> I think the frequenters of the Habano's forums would love to see them!
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Sounds like the making of a good thread...our tools! I'll post mine up when I get home this weekend.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Sounds like the making of a good thread...our tools! I'll post mine up when I get home this weekend.


You guys are lucky, Gary doesn't show his tool to everyone:lolat:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

68 Lotus said:


> *Nubbin's just the first step!..:wink:..
> 
> Every CC I've had but One, (8) has made me a COBBER!* :laugh:
> 
> ...


This is where I see myself heading. Pipes scare me though, I hear about cleaning and tapping and the like. But I see going this way as to not waste any.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nubby!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> You guys are lucky, Gary doesn't show his tool to everyone:lolat:


You owe me a new screen...and everybody else needs to get a magnifying glass if you want to see mine. Oh wait..are we still talking about nubbing tools?:???:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Last weekend:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Sounds like the making of a good thread...our tools! I'll post mine up when I get home this weekend.


 Thank you sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Another tool:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Another tool:


That looks a bit dangerous.

I know I would cut myself.

I need to post a picture of my corn holder.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Got that one, too! For what I got it for ...$7...it is a steal. I use mine for more than I thought I would and that blade is amazingly sharp esp. when sharpening it on the bottom of my coffee cup as one other brother taught. One thing about this kind of knife/cutter is how you put the blade back into the slot..be very careful as you have to push the notch inside to let the blade unlock...not the best way to have made this thing. I can see more than peoples cigars get cut.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have used a pair of chopsticks trying not to burn lips. I like the pipe tool I will give that a try.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> This past weekend I found myself enjoying a Cohiba Robusto and I got near the end and was thinking I just did not want it to end, needed a little more.
> 
> I remember somebody talking about corn holders and ran in the house and got one. It worked great, I have been using it ever since. My wife says it looks foolish but I am in my own back yard and allowed to do that I think.
> 
> Anyone else do this?y


yep i use the same thing - corn holder

one at home, and one in the truck


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

If I know it's going to be a good cigar, I'll light with a match. Then if it's really good, I'll stab the nub with the burnt end of the match and finish smoking. But that's only happened once or twice


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I remember somebody talking about corn holders and ran in the house and got one. It worked great, I have been using it ever since. My wife says it looks foolish but I am in my own back yard and allowed to do that I think.
> 
> Anyone else do this?


Ive done the exact same thing. As a matter of fact the corn holder just sits next to the ash tray now. The question I really want to know is, "Is it the corn holder that looks like a small ear of corn?"


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

If it is a very good cigar I will usually smoke it down to about 1/2". On average I'd say that I lay most cigars down with about 1" left.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

CigarMike said:


> Ive done the exact same thing. As a matter of fact the corn holder just sits next to the ash tray now. The question I really want to know is, "Is it the corn holder that looks like a small ear of corn?"


Yes as a matter of fact it is. Will be using it this afternoon and will snap a picture.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Very few cigars that I nub. I don't use any nubbing tools, I just use a technique I learned in the 1970s, during my ill spent youth.

On rare occasions a cigar is so good, it's worth burning my lips...


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Very few cigars that I nub. I don't use any nubbing tools, I just use a technique I learned in the 1970s, during my ill spent youth.
> 
> On rare occasions a cigar is so good, it's worth burning my lips...


This is my method also.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

If I find a cigar I love I nub it;it's the real reason I own pipes.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok gents, here is the nubber in action-


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

aea6574 said:


> Ok gents, here is the nubber in action-


That is some serious looking tobacco on those forks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

No idea what happened, but I used to nub all the time. Now, almost never. I think I've nubbed three cigars in the last year. If I'm at home, I use a corn cob fork. If out and about, toothpick. I do like that cocktail fork. Never occurred to me, but I like it.


----------

